# Shimano XC7 Shoes?



## cullinsb (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with the Shimano XC7 shoes? I need to replace my Giro Privateers and would like something with a little stiffer sole. Thanks


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

I haven't tried the XC7 shoes, but I did recently get a pair of the XC90 shoes, which have been on a pretty good sale with the newer style shoes coming soon. I have really liked the XC 90 carbon shoes, and they are stiff and fit me well, I like them better than the older style shimano carbon XC shoes, and better than the Sidi Dominator which I have also had, and they are as good as the High end Specialized S works shoe, but a little heavier.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been riding a pair of Shimano XC90 shoes for a year now. I agree with single1x1 that the carbon soles really make a difference. They come in wide sizes, which is nice if you're like me and have a wide feet. When they came out a couple years ago, they were pretty pricey at around $200. These days, you can find them for half that or maybe even less. 

Shimano makes good shoes. I've never managed to find a shop with the machine that bakes them for a custom fit. You can't do it at home.


----------

